
Show HN: I made a personalized software engineering newsletter sent every 3 days - uchigatana
https://getgood.codes/
======
uchigatana
Hi guys, author here. So I made this because I like to read good content but
just hate the browsing part so much. The going-down-the-rabbit-hole part for
me is inconvenient. Tried using app like Pocket, which is nice, but you still
feel like going down the same hole. So I am really interested to know what you
guys think about this personalized newsletter.

